# Installare e mantenere gentoo senza adsl

## Elbryan

Ciao ragazzi^^

Ho un quesito non-tecnico per voi questa volta.

Il mio dubbio sostanzialmente sta nel come procedere per installare una distro ad un mio amico.

Lui abita in un sperduto paesino di montagna dove solo la 56k arriva ( :Sad: )

Io volevo inoltrarlo nel mondo di gentoo perché è un ragazzo in gamba e, per cause di forza maggiore (adsl per l'appunto), è costretto sempre ad installarsi il sistema operativo tramite DVD (suse, ubuntu, fedora, ecc).

So che gli farebbe un sacco piacere esplorare il mondo gentoo e qui mi sorge un dubbio.

C'è la versione gentoo che fornisce dei pacchetti scaricabili e compilabili direttamente dal DVD?

Se sì, a che versione si trovano? E come glielo configuro emerge per fare affidamento al dvd invece che alla rete?

Domandona.. è pensabile riuscire a mantenersi una distro come gentoo senza internet?

Volendo potrei farlo venire a casa mia e fargli fare un emerge sync accompagnato da un emerge fetch ma il ragazzo mi rischia di dover venire a casa una volta al mese e farsi 2 ore di download se non di più..

Non serve rispondiate a tutte le domande, mi basta solo la vostra opinione prima di farlo impazzire per nulla^^

Grassie.

----------

## lucapost

Un sync sono in media poco piÃ¹ di 6mb, comunque c'Ã¨ un modo per snellirlo anche quello, con 56k si fa in una ventina di minuti...

Per il fetch ti consiglio questo:

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Come_creare_una_list_da_dare_in_pasto_a_wget

Da qualche parte in giro per il forum se n'Ã¨ giÃ  parlato.

Ciao

ps: Prodi e compagni dicono che per il 2009 ci sarÃ  *dsl ovunque in Italia...speriamo!

----------

## Elbryan

fantastico link ^^

Così potrei scaricargli i file e fargli un bel ciddìrom!

----------

## .:chrome:.

potresti considerare anche di usare anche app-portage/emerge-delta-webrsync

----------

## Ic3M4n

io gestisco alcuni sistemi che non sono connessi direttamente ad internet. solitamente net portatile tengo sorgenti e package dei programmi che ho installati. Quando devo aggiornare gli altri pc (solitamente ad ogni release di gnome) quindi 6 mesi, tramite il portatile effettuo il sync fetch ed aggiornamento.

----------

## GiRa

Mi sembra frustrante.

Se lui ha use diverse dalle tue i tuoi sorgenti non vanno bene, se ti passa la lista ma poi si becca un errore bloccante del tipo "il $nome_pacchetto non può essere emerso se $altro_pacchetto non ha le seguenti $USE abilitate" e le $USE della situazione si tirano dietro 20MB di sorgenti....

Per non parlare di mille altre cose!

Lo so perchè quando iniziai l'uni mi scaricavo i sorgenti (usavo la Slack) dei programmi durante la settimana e poi me li portavo a casa. Per carità non sono morto ma se avessi avuto portage sarei inpazzito nel vedere tanta potenza da non poter sfruttare.

{Come scrivo male stasera}

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... però solitamente non ho mai avuto grossi problemi e se aggiorni una volta ogni tanto non muori, soprattutto se riesci a farti una lista dei pacchetti da scaricare come detto da lucapost

----------

## Kernel78

Una volta che lui ti passa la lista dei file da scaricare (ottenuta con quel comodissimo tip) tu scarichi e metti su un dvd rw e gli passi il dvd non dovrebbero esserci grossi problemi, gli puoi anche mettere uno snapshot sul dvd in modo che possa evitare il sync.

Io ormai sono uno di quei drogati da internet e il mio pc è up e online 24/7 e il sync notturno è fisso nel cron inoltre sperimento pacchetti nuovi quasi quotidianamente e ormai non riesco più a concepire il pc senza internet ma penso che se uno non ha altra scelta sia cmq accettabile.

----------

## GiRa

Peccato che non abbiate risolto il problema che ho indicato io.

Mettiamo che uno si ritrova col PC che ha mezze librerie (non ancora aggiornate) incompatibili che fa?

----------

## Kernel78

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Peccato che non abbiate risolto il problema che ho indicato io.
> 
> Mettiamo che uno si ritrova col PC che ha mezze librerie (non ancora aggiornate) incompatibili che fa?

 

O non ho capito bene il problema che hai esposto o non è un problema, l'amico montanaro può avere USE, CHOST, CFLAGS e quant'altro completamente diverso, genererà la lista dei file da scaricare e Elbryan gli scaricherà quei sorgenti che saranno perfetti per la macchina del montanaro.

 *Quote:*   

> Mettiamo che uno si ritrova col PC che ha mezze librerie (non ancora aggiornate) incompatibili che fa?

 

Come fai a trovarti in una situazione del genere ? lanci ogni volta emerge -uDN world con un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS diverso ???

----------

## mouser

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> ...

 

Per i consigli ti rimando ai link suggeriti dagli altri, volevo solo rassicurarti dicendoti che, pur necessitando di un pò di pazienza in più, personalmente ho usato gentoo un'anno prima di avere internet a casa.

Mi generavo le liste delle cose che mi serviva scaricare (quindi i vari sorgenti che emerge aveva bisogno per scaricare i programmi) e poi, al lavoro, mi scaricavo quello che mi serviva mettendolo su una penna usb.

A casa copiavo tutti i sorgenti in /usr/portage/distfiles e lanciavo l'emerge.

E' un pò uno sbattimento (soprattutto se si sta iniziando, quindi con pacchettini "piccoli" quali gnome e/o kde) ma si può fare.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> O non ho capito bene il problema che hai esposto o non è un problema, l'amico montanaro può avere USE, CHOST, CFLAGS e quant'altro completamente diverso, genererà la lista dei file da scaricare e Elbryan gli scaricherà quei sorgenti che saranno perfetti per la macchina del montanaro.

 

Ti è mai capitato di leggere un messaggio: "non posso completare l'emerge perchè il tal pacchetto non ha la tal USE abilitatata"?

OK, attivi la USE specifica e ti ritrovi con dei nuovi sorgenti da scaricare.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Mettiamo che uno si ritrova col PC che ha mezze librerie (non ancora aggiornate) incompatibili che fa? 
> 
> Come fai a trovarti in una situazione del genere ? lanci ogni volta emerge -uDN world con un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS diverso ???

 

Il fatto che sia improbabile (basterebbe il caso che ho citato sopra) non significa che non succeda.

E poi, detto fuori dei denti, Elbryan si sta accollando una bella rottura di scatole.

----------

## Scen

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Ti è mai capitato di leggere un messaggio: "non posso completare l'emerge perchè il tal pacchetto non ha la tal USE abilitatata"?
> 
> OK, attivi la USE specifica e ti ritrovi con dei nuovi sorgenti da scaricare.

 

Confermo il problema, effettivamente molti ebuild contengono dei controlli in pkg_setup(), che purtroppo viene eseguito solamente in fase di installazione, non di scaricamento dei sorgenti. Sì, i casi sono isolati, però è un potenziale problema da non escludere a priori.

Forse si potrebbe creare uno scriptino ad-hoc che esegue un check sugli ebuild da installare-aggiornare, del tipo (tanto per rendere l'idea):

```

for i in [elenco pacchetti];

do

     ebuild /usr/portage/categoria/pacchetto/pacchetto-versione.ebuild setup && echo "OK"

done

```

----------

## lucapost

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi, detto fuori dei denti, Elbryan si sta accollando una bella rottura di scatole.

 

Come giÃ  detto da qualcun'altro Ã¨ solo questione di abitudine...

2 giorni a settimana viaggio su 56k, il venerdÃ¬ mi faccio mandare una mail da mio fratello dalla con la lista degli aggiornamenti, il sabato gli porto i nuovi sorgenti, e lui con calma ha tutta la settimana seguente per mettere a ricompilare gnome per tutte le ora che vuole. Facile no?

----------

## Kernel78

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   O non ho capito bene il problema che hai esposto o non è un problema, l'amico montanaro può avere USE, CHOST, CFLAGS e quant'altro completamente diverso, genererà la lista dei file da scaricare e Elbryan gli scaricherà quei sorgenti che saranno perfetti per la macchina del montanaro. 
> 
> Ti è mai capitato di leggere un messaggio: "non posso completare l'emerge perchè il tal pacchetto non ha la tal USE abilitatata"?
> 
> OK, attivi la USE specifica e ti ritrovi con dei nuovi sorgenti da scaricare.
> ...

 

Questo sarebbe un problema ? ti fai uno script con i comandi per creare la lista di file da scaricare e ci metti dentro anche

due righe per estrarre tutte le USE possibili e abilitarle solo per il fetch dei file, in questo modo se anche dovessi ricompilare qualcosa con altre USE avresti già a disposizione i sorgenti.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto che sia improbabile (basterebbe il caso che ho citato sopra) non significa che non succeda.
> 
> E poi, detto fuori dei denti, Elbryan si sta accollando una bella rottura di scatole.

 

Il fatto è che il caso che hai citato tu non rappresenta un problema se un si ferma 5 secondi a pianificare bene la cosa.

Lanciare un wget una volta al mese non mi sembra proprio questa rottura di scatole (anche se fosse una volta a settimana non penso morirebbe nessuno), io ma penso anche molti altri pressiamo amici e conoscenti affinché installino linux e poi ci rendiamo disponibili ad aiutarli a affrontare e superare gli ostacoli che incontreranno e quello che vuol fare Elbryan non mi pare così diverso.

----------

## Elbryan

Il problema comunque sia non riguarda solo avere i pacchetti giusti al posto giusto.

Essendo la prima installazione avrà bisogno di qualcuno in grado di seguirlo quasi quotidianamente..

Io senza di voi, senza le wiki e senza san google non saprei come fare..

Cioè alla fine ti trovi davanti ad un bivio che, per dio, è percorribile benissimo ma non so quanti vantaggi porti..

Quello che voglio dire è che se io oggi ho bisogno di apache perché ho da fare un lavoro, non posso aspettare chissà quanti giorni per averlo.

E' vero.. potrei fare lo snapshot e passargli un dvd-rw tutte le settimane ma a che scopo?

Vero comunque che questo discorso vale per tutte le distro..

Anche se avessi Suse col suo pacioccoso DVD dovrei essere online per scaricarmi le ultime versioni..

Non so .. probabilmente valuteremo attentamente questa cosa poiché non posso essere "costretto" a mantegnergli il sistema operativo...

Con quel tanto che si porti il portatile al lavoro, no? no.. non vuole..

-_- testone di amico che ho..

----------

## Ic3M4n

per quanto riguarda il fatto delle use flag basta mettere nel make.conf nel momento in cui si crea la lista dei pacchetti USE="*" ed hai una lista bella e pronta. 

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Io senza di voi, senza le wiki e senza san google non saprei come fare.. 

 

prima di avere l'adsl non navigavi con un 56k? 

personalmente l'ho fatto a novembre causa cambio gestore adsl per un paio di settimane. apri links e navighi. oppure utilizzi firefox e disabiliti java + immagini e riesci ad avere un buon compromesso dati necessari / performance.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda il fatto delle use flag basta mettere nel make.conf nel momento in cui si crea la lista dei pacchetti USE="*" ed hai una lista bella e pronta.

 

Era quello che pensavo anche io ma mi sono documentato prima di scrivere, esiste solo una USE -* per toglierle tutte ma non una * per aggiungerle tutte.

Se non ti fidi prova tu stesso (consiglio valido per chiunque voglia suggerire un comando).

----------

## Ic3M4n

giusto. convintissimo si potesse fare. In tal caso si potrebbe utilizzare l'opzione di emerge -F

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  --fetch-all-uri (-F)
> 
>               Instead of doing any package building, just perform fetches  for
> ...

 

logicamente in questo caso bisogna trovare un metodo differente per trovare gli url da cui scaricare i file. altrimenti si ottiene una lista recante tutti i mirror per ogni singolo file. Per esempio io ottengo questo:

```
http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://mirror.etf.bg.ac.yu/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi http://gentooexperimental.org/~genstef/dist/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-xpi/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2-ru.xpi 
```

----------

## GiRa

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Non so .. probabilmente valuteremo attentamente questa cosa poiché non posso essere "costretto" a mantegnergli il sistema operativo...
> 
> Con quel tanto che si porti il portatile al lavoro, no? no.. non vuole..

 

Se uno è così pigro allora lascia perdere, ti infili in una rogna pazzesca.

----------

## Scen

Grande, l'opzione -F mi era sempre sfuggita, non avendo letto attentamente la pagina man non capivo la differenza con l'opzione -f  :Confused: 

Io ho fatto una prova, e sembra funzionare correttamente, non mi genera voci "duplicate" per ogni file da scaricare.

Esempio (ho provato sul server, che non ha installato X nè altra roba grafica  :Razz:  )

```

# emerge -pFq mozilla-firefox-bin 2>&1 | cut -f1 -d " " | grep -v ^$

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/util-macros-1.1.0.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/gcc-3.3.6-patches-1.4.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/gcc-3.3.6.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/bounds-checking-gcc-3.3.6-1.00-r1.patch.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/gcc-3.3.6-ssp-1.0.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/gcc-3.3.6-piepatches-v8.7.8.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/gcc-3.3.6-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/cairo-1.2.6.tar.gz

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/atk-1.12.3.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/intltool-0.35.0.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/kbproto-1.0.3.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xextproto-7.0.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/inputproto-1.3.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xproto-7.0.7.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/bigreqsproto-1.0.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xtrans-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/renderproto-0.9.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/fixesproto-4.0.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xineramaproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/randrproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/shared-mime-info-0.19.tar.gz

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xf86miscproto-0.9.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/dmxproto-2.2.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/recordproto-1.13.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/printproto-1.0.3.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXau-1.0.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXdmcp-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libICE-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libX11-1.0.3.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libSM-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXt-1.0.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXrender-0.9.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXfixes-4.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXext-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXcursor-1.1.7.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXft-2.1.10.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXi-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXrandr-1.1.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXmu-1.0.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXxf86misc-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXtst-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libdmx-1.0.2.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXxf86vm-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXinerama-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXxf86dga-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/libXp-1.0.0.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/pango-1.12.3.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/xdpyinfo-1.0.1.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/gtk+-2.10.6.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-launcher-1.52.bz2

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-nb-NO.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-fy-NL.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-es-AR.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ga-IE.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-it.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-bg.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-nl.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-zh-TW.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-tr.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ca.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ar.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-en-GB.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-nn-NO.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ku.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-el.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-sl.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ru.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ka.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-mn.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-gu-IN.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-pl.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-de.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-eu.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-fi.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-he.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-fr.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-sv-SE.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-es-ES.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-cs.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ja.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-pt-PT.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-lt.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-mk.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-da.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-pa-IN.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ko.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/firefox-2.0.0.1.tar.gz

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-hu.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-sk.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-pt-BR.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-zh-CN.xpi

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> giusto. convintissimo si potesse fare. In tal caso si potrebbe utilizzare l'opzione di emerge -F
> 
>  *man emerge wrote:*   
> 
>  --fetch-all-uri (-F)
> ...

 

Sai che sono dubbioso, sto cercando di capire esattamente quale differenza ci sia tra -f e -F.

Quel "grabbing all potential files" sembra interessante ma non mi sono mai preso la briga di verificarne il funzionamento  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Da quanto ho appena visto, -F scarica TUTTE le voci contenute in SRC_URI, anche quelle opzionali (tipo use? ( http://blablabla) ), mentre -f scarica solo le voci contenute in SRC_URI "attive" (quelle condizionali, la cui condizione NON viene soddisfatta, vengono saltate).

Esempio lampante sono i file .xpi per la localizzazione di firefox (con LINGUAS="it"):

con -f

```

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-it.xpi

```

con -F

```

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-nb-NO.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-fy-NL.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-es-AR.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-ga-IE.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-it.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-bg.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-nl.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-zh-TW.xpi

http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-tr.xpi

....

```

----------

## Luca89

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sai che sono dubbioso, sto cercando di capire esattamente quale differenza ci sia tra -f e -F.
> 
> Quel "grabbing all potential files" sembra interessante ma non mi sono mai preso la briga di verificarne il funzionamento 

 

La prima effettua il download, la seconda mostra soltanto gli uri, se non erro.

Per quanto riguarda il mantenimento di una Gentoo offline, io lo faccio tranquillamente avvalendomi si squashfs per l'albero del portage e di un hard-disk esterno dove mettere i distfiles più eventuali pacchetti precompilati per i software più grossi. Inoltre ho uno script che lo lancio nel pc con internet e ha la funzione di: creare una snapshot squashfs di portage, scaricare sorgenti per eventuali pacchetti in più che servono nel pc-offline, sincronizzare la distfiles nell'hard-disk e fare i precompilati per i software più grossi (gcc, glibc, firefox e openoffice). Poi ho uno script che lancio nella macchina offline che serve per montare la nuova snapshot creata precedentemente e aggiornare la cache di portage, un simil emerge --sync diciamo. I due pc in questione sono quasi simili, quindi forse sono avvantaggiato nel lavoro per questo motivo, però mi viene abbastanza comodo.

----------

## Kernel78

```
# emerge -pv havp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-proxy/havp-0.84  USE="ssl -clamav" 100 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 100 kB

# USE="clamav" emerge -pv havp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.90  USE="bzip2 crypt logrotate -curl -gmp -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)" 11,305 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-proxy/havp-0.84  USE="clamav ssl" 100 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 11,404 kB

```

Però sia lanciando emerge -f havp o emerge -F havp (e cancellando quanto scaricato) viene scaricato soltanto havp-0.84.tar.gz mentre lanciando

```
# USE="clamav" emerge -pv havp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.90  USE="bzip2 crypt logrotate -curl -gmp -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)" 11,305 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-proxy/havp-0.84  USE="clamav ssl" 100 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 11,404 kB

```

che evidentemente scaricherebbe anche clamav.

Direi quindi che -F non fa al caso nostro.

----------

## Elbryan

o son cieco io o non c'è nessun post col report di -f e -F :p

----------

## Kernel78

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> o son cieco io o non c'è nessun post col report di -f e -F :p

 

Io non ne ho postati, se ti fidi di me quando ti dico che entrambi scaricavano solo un file, ho montato $DISTFILES in tmpfs e ho controllato il suo contenuto dopo -f, ripulita e controllato il contenuto dopo -F ed era uguale, veniva scaricato solo havp e non c'era tracci di clamav che è richiesto abilitando la USE omonima.

Se non ti fidi mi devo ricollegare al mio server a casa lanciare in un modo, copiarti l'output, ripulire il file scaricati, lanciarlo nell'altro e copiare l'output (uguale al primo) e ripulire di nuovo il file scaricato, preferirei evitare operazioni tediose.

----------

## Elbryan

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   o son cieco io o non c'è nessun post col report di -f e -F :p 
> 
> Io non ne ho postati, se ti fidi di me quando ti dico che entrambi scaricavano solo un file, ho montato $DISTFILES in tmpfs e ho controllato il suo contenuto dopo -f, ripulita e controllato il contenuto dopo -F ed era uguale, veniva scaricato solo havp e non c'era tracci di clamav che è richiesto abilitando la USE omonima.
> 
> Se non ti fidi mi devo ricollegare al mio server a casa lanciare in un modo, copiarti l'output, ripulire il file scaricati, lanciarlo nell'altro e copiare l'output (uguale al primo) e ripulire di nuovo il file scaricato, preferirei evitare operazioni tediose.

 

ci mancherebbe altro!

Ovvio che non mi fido (:p)

A parte gli scherzi, ti credo.

Solamente ho notato nel tuo post che c'è un doppione.. pensavo non fosse voluto (e che invece volessi mettere il post con il -F (o -f)).

Tutto qui.

Grazie comunque per il tuo effort.

----------

